# Help this newbie to choose right piano.



## JasonHolloway

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum and I'm here to seek few suggestions from you guys. I've been learning piano from several months and now I'm wishing to buy a piano for my own. Since I'm new to this piano learning I'm finding it difficult to choose the perfect piano.

I have asked some of my friends from piano class and their suggestion seem not interesting to me. I will be ending up taking physical piano class in some days and will continue to take up online classes. After intense research I have shortlisted few products that come under my budget.

1.	Yamaha EZ-220
2.	Alesis Coda Pro 
3.	Casio CTK-2090

All these are budget pianos and are considered best for beginners to learn. Can someone please give some best suggestions with useful references?


----------



## DavidA

Find a dealer with second hand pianos. My wife had an agreement with such a guy as his pianos were decent and sent her pupils to him. You could get a decent piano from him for not too much . It's not worth spending a fortune on the new piano unless you know it's going to be your instrument forever


----------



## NLAdriaan

Hi Jason,

I played piano all my life and started as a kid as we had a piano at home.

If at all possible, I would consider an acoustic piano, as it has the real touch and sound that is only imitated by keyboards.
The good thing about acoustic piano's is that they keep good value, if you buy the right one second hand.
The other thing is that you will have to have your acoustic piano tuned and maintained. Here in the Netherlands you can find very good used piano's (for instance Yamaha) that are good investments and offer a lot of reward for your efforts.

If it has to be electric, I would definitely advise to go for an 88 key keyboard with weighted action and two pedal function, as this comes closest to the original instrument and the music composed for piano. Weighted action and 2 pedals are absolutely essential, without it you can't learn to play piano.

So, if you for some reason don't want to buy an acoustic piano, I would go for a (used) 88 key weighted action digital piano, with two pedals. Again Yamaha or Roland offer very good instruments and there are plenty to be found used. The advantage of digital piano is that you can play them with headphones, which saves your family/neighbours from listening to your training. When in the US, go for Craigslist or local small ads to find a decent used instrument or go to the local musicshop (if still there) for a used instrument. 

I honestly would not recommend the ones you describe.

Have fun and good luck!


----------

